# blue nose?



## melrose143bella (Apr 29, 2013)

i was told by my kids father the puppy he bought my kids its mother was a red nose and the father was a blue nose. my puppy is black and white. is blue nose a real breed?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

No blue nose is not a breed or type. Whether they have red blue or black noses, it's just a descriptive term. Back yard breeders use it to make dogs sound more special or rare.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

no blue nose/red nose is not a breed. it just refers to the color of the dogs nose.


----------



## melrose143bella (Apr 29, 2013)

Gonz2288 said:


> no blue nose/red nose is not a breed. it just refers to the color of the dogs nose.


would the vet be able to tell me her breed? i'm having her spayed but i'm just curious what breed she is.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

No. Vets don't usually know much about every specific breed and are often just as confused. The only way you'll ever know what breed or breeds she is, is with a record of lineage. There was a vet here that kept insisting my BF's American Bulldog was an APBT and he actually had to give the vet his pedigree so he'd wright American Bulldog on his vet papers and license.


----------



## melrose143bella (Apr 29, 2013)

kg420 said:


> No. Vets don't usually know much about every specific breed and are often just as confused. The only way you'll ever know what breed or breeds she is, is with a record of lineage. There was a vet here that kept insisting my BF's American Bulldog was an APBT and he actually had to give the vet his pedigree so he'd wright American Bulldog on his vet papers and license.


oh ok thanks


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i like this one better Gonz 

put seriously i agree with what others have posted... blue nose is simply a visual description of color, not breed.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

kg420 said:


> No. Vets don't usually know much about every specific breed and are often just as confused. The only way you'll ever know what breed or breeds she is, is with a record of lineage. There was a vet here that kept insisting my BF's American Bulldog was an APBT and he actually had to give the vet his pedigree so he'd wright American Bulldog on his vet papers and license.


That's funny. My vet started out with my bullies as "pit bull mix" I told them my dogs weren't "pit bull mix" they were American Bullies. So next time I saw a print out it said APBT. I told them my dogs aren't APBT they are AMERICAN BULLIES. Now their print outs say American Bulldog. I give up. He's a great vet and I love his secretary but they definitely don't know shit from shinola about the bully breeds.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok isn't it American Bully's lol. The American Bullie? I thought the ie was originally from a kennel and people incorrectly wrote Bullie not Bully as the breed really is? Or am I wrong?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Gonz2288 said:


>


That's my favorite 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It's Bully. I think the ie keeps coming from pep hoo tip lik tis. Lol


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> i like this one better Gonz
> 
> put seriously i agree with what others have posted... blue nose is simply a visual description of color, not breed.


:rofl: I love that one!


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

ames said:


> Ok isn't it American Bully's lol. The American Bullie? I thought the ie was originally from a kennel and people incorrectly wrote Bullie not Bully as the breed really is? Or am I wrong?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


No. Bully's would be possessive. i.e. "That Kong is the Bully's toy."

Bullies is plural. "Those Bullies have Kongs."

/English Lesson For The Day


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

BullyGal said:


> No. Bully's would be possessive. i.e. "That Kong is the Bully's toy."
> 
> Bullies is plural. "Those Bullies have Kongs."
> 
> /English Lesson For The Day


Pickle lesson of the day!

Dill=Yummy!

Bread and butter= BLECH!!!

Fried Dill Pickle=Heaven!

Couldn't help myself.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

But I like the bread and butter on a good turkey sammich!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> But I like the bread and butter on a good turkey sammich!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Eeeewie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

BullyGal said:


> No. Bully's would be possessive. i.e. "That Kong is the Bully's toy."
> 
> Bullies is plural. "Those Bullies have Kongs."
> 
> /English Lesson For The Day


:goodpost:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

BullyGal said:


> No. Bully's would be possessive. i.e. "That Kong is the Bully's toy."
> 
> Bullies is plural. "Those Bullies have Kongs."
> 
> /English Lesson For The Day


Thank you thank you

That's cool but why do people say "i have an American Bullie" Instead of "i have an American bully". Makes no sense right?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

ames said:


> Thank you thank you
> 
> That's cool but why do people say "i have an American Bullie" Instead of "i have an American bully". Makes no sense right?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Because they need to go back to school.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

lol yeah. They just have no respect for the English language and enjoy butchering it any chance they get.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BullyGal said:


> No. Bully's would be possessive. i.e. "That Kong is the Bully's toy."
> 
> Bullies is plural. "Those Bullies have Kongs."
> 
> /English Lesson For The Day


:goodpost: Yep



ames said:


> Thank you thank you
> 
> That's cool but why do people say "i have an American Bullie" Instead of "i have an American bully". Makes no sense right?


For the same reason people say "I have a Pure Bread" and "I have a Pittbull"

They just don't know what they are talking about or how to spell it.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> :goodpost: Yep
> 
> For the same reason people say "I have a Pure Bread" and "I have a Pittbull"
> 
> They just don't know what they are talking about or how to spell it.


hahaha ok glad I got that cleared up lol


----------

